# Jeez, does my dog look like a freakin Puggle?



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

I dont think so but every time I walk him in public areas people with a dumb founded look ask me " awwww is that a Puggle " ?

Like 5 out of 7 people have asked me this when I take him out and about. Then when I say no hes a Pitbull those same people get all snotty and say " oh! ".




























Frankly-I mean-I know a new breed must have a start somewhere but Im quite annoyed with these so called "designer breeds" and the explosion that has been created around them. 6-7 years ago they were mixed/mutts now its like just a rich persons way of _not admitting_ they own a mixed breed dog.

But yet when we mention we own a Pitbull those same people get all besides them selves and say offensive stuff like " and your confident owning that dog around your children? " or " thats one breed that shouldnt exist ". That last one pisses me off. The designer breeds like Golden doodles came about so ignorant people dont have to worry about a trait lots of K9s posses and is natural-that being shedding-so they hybridize to accommodate their life styles. But Pitbulls, a dog that was once the #1 dog for at least a decade in the late 1800s- early 1900's should not exist.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Tell them YEAH and never worry about BSL!!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Its his coloring. LOL. Thats probably why.


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

yup poggle lol . hes a good looking pitty to me . but like andy said tell them what they want to hear and go on.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

aww he looks to cute..he doesn't look like a puggle to me tough...Very good lookin lil pup


----------



## DogsLife (Sep 19, 2009)

He looks fine to me too. 

Tell them you bought him from a puppy mill and he is supposed to be a Dachshund but he just keeps growing.

I really hate the comments like: "oh you must like playing with fire", or "aren't you afraid he will turn on you?"
Stupid people make me angry.


----------



## cocopuff79 (Nov 9, 2009)

i think 5 outta the 7 must be retarded your pup looks all pit to me
good lookin pup btw


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

He looks nothing like a puggle. If those people weren't complete re-re's then they would at least know what a puggle looks like before asking.
oh, and for anybody that knows somebody thats getting a "hypo-allergenic goldendoodle/labradoodle" THATS TOTAL BULLCRAP!!!! goldren retrievers are SHEDDING dogs and are NOT hypo-allergenic whatsoever, so just by adding a poodle in with it does not mean you get hyp-allergenic puppies. those are just idiots that call their mutts a breed and then want to charge a thousand dollars for them by saying they are hypo-allergenic. UGH. that just makes me so mad. ive never met a non-shedding 'doodle' before.


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

It probably is his coler : )


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

Awww, he's cute. I dont think he looks like a puggle. I use to get the same thing when Ellis was a puppy. People either thought he was a puggle or a boxer.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

thats the utest puggle ever so cute it doesn't even look puggle!! lol


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

Very cute pup...How can they call that a puggle lol dumb people


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

The average person can identify close to 5 breeds of dog....... So I wouldn't listen to much of anyone lol. Hes a cutie! Love that dark mask!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hes adorable! People used to ask me if my dog was mixed with Shar-pei. Because she had a lot of facial puppy wrinkles. Oh but they were so cute and squishy!


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

looks nothing like a puggle. and what the heck is a puggle...poodle x pug correct? stupid question from stupid people your dog looks great. everytime i walk in the park at least one person will say "how old is your jack russell"?


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

Very good loo king pup. Like the mask and eyes.
What the @#$% is a puggle?


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

Chaos4ever said:


> Very good loo king pup. Like the mask and eyes.
> What the @#$% is a puggle?


i think its a poodle pug


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

its a beagle/pug


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks guys!

I was just looking for a excuse to post some good shots

Any tips on training him to urinate on ones leg when the word Puggle is heard?


----------



## blackb3lt (Nov 3, 2009)

I got a lot of "is that a lab?" 

"no, he's an APBT"

"OH, you're not going to teach him to be mean, are you?"

"Oh, no ma'am, I would never do that, he's got a good safe home"

"well good then"

lol, I had conversations similar to that for the first month I had him, lol.


----------



## blackb3lt (Nov 3, 2009)

P.s. Poodles seem to be like cranberry juice. They're getting into everything!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

looks like a cute pup to me. definately not a puggle. i have seen puggle and the cuteness is almost none existant with them. your pup is waaaay cuter!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Im with you this whole designer dog thing makes me mad too. They want to cross every thing and call it a new breed. Its soooo annoying! To me there all mutts it doesnt matter what you cross it with its still a mutt. As for your dog he's defenatly a cutie and doesnt look like a designer mutt to me. Dont worry about what people say about your dog I get it all the time a have people walk on the other side of the road so they dont have to walk by us, and my dog is very sweet.We have socialized him very well since he was a baby and he loves people and other dogs. One guy made the dummest comment to me about my dog he said " You know your a very beautiful girl, But how beautiful will you be after that dog gets big and bites you all up?'' That made me so mad. Some people have a bad opinion and will never change I guess its something we all run into at one point or another. I wouldnt worry about it you have a great looking dog and I don't think he looks like a mutt.


----------



## Joseph_Norfleet (Sep 23, 2009)

wats a Puggle??


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Its a poodle crossed with a pug. Just another designer mutt,ugly!


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Joseph_Norfleet said:


> wats a Puggle??


Beagle X pug


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

JFlowersLA said:


> Beagle X pug


Ding* Why? No clue.

Now lets set all debates aside and just narrow it down to one hell a fugly dog:roll:

Even most 1 year olds I see look like they are ancient, haggard, old Pugs do to the choice of other breed they mix with.

And why are designers ( yeah designer what ? ) gaining more recognition than APBT's? And can one really define them as_ designer _anything?

I like real mutts and my favorite I had was a Shepard Rottie mix. But not these ones done with intent cause the outcome is not appealing what so ever.

Cockapoos, Peakapoos, Shcnoodles, *Chiweanies*. God!


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

I had no idea about designer mixes so I looked them up and MAAAAAAN!!! I am scared!!

Check it...
Designer & Mixed Breed Dog Community - Breed List


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

hahahaha, my schutchund club calls my dog a pugle also


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Crash pups person said:


> Ding* Why? No clue.
> 
> Cockapoos, Peakapoos, Shcnoodles, *Chiweanies*. God!





wheezie said:


> hahahaha, my schutchund club calls my dog a pugle also


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: :flush:


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwwww I just want to give him a big ol' hug


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Don't take offense , most people are totally ignorant to what any dog breeds look like. Add to that BYBs producing crappola that looks nothing like what standard call for and the designer dog people and you've opened up a whole can of worms.

What I find worse is when people ask what breed of dog I have and then say something like, "Oh yeah, I have one of them at home too!" or worse " I have one that looks just like yours"
I've been so tempted to reply back with... " Well then Einstein, than why didn't you know what breed my dog was??? Of course, I also just smile and politely walk away. 
This has happened on more than one occasion. I find it sad.


----------



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

I likey :clap:, he got a nice set of family jewels also


----------

